# 1978 Datsun Laurel 200L : In California



## misterbt (Oct 8, 2006)

Hi.

What do you know about the 1978 Datsun Laurel 200L? I found one legally registered in California. It's Australian; right hand drive with 59k original miles.

Looks like the car in this link:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/263629682/in/photostream/


----------

